# Tamper musings



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Time for a new tamper, my home manufactured one is great but doesn`t fit my la marzocca basket (slightly too big) and I cannot get easy access to the machine shop to make another at the moment.

So do I

Get sensible and buy the Happy Donkey budget one that looks very like a Reg Barber.

Get a Concept Art one from Drury with the interchangeable handles and pistons

Get a proper Reg Barber

Go techie and get an Espro

Decisions, decisions


----------



## liquidmonkey2000 (Oct 4, 2010)

Concept Art! but I am completely biased. I made an impulse purchase from Drury Teas and Coffee years ago which I just happened to be passing. I knew nothing about what I was buying and at the time the £16 odd it cost seemed a lot for a tamper. Since then the original base got dented when I dropped it on the floor (it still worked but not as well). So I was delighted to discover recently that I could buy just the base. I guess you get used to whatever you have and although I could spend a lot more I wouldn't want to swap.


----------



## clearfish (Oct 10, 2009)

Of the tampers i've used recently I'm stuck on Coffee Consulate ones; interchangable heads and bases, and a really nice weight. We use Beyond the Bean tampers at work but they are slightly too heavy to offer enough feedback when tamping. Oh and the full Barista case at around 450 Euros! look very James Bondish.

I believe the tamnpers are supplied in the UK branded as Origin.

http://www.origincoffee.co.uk

http://www.coffee-consulate.com


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I use a Reg Barber copper base tamper, which has a lovely weight but is still responsive (not too heavy) and fits the majority of machines I use

Initially I looked at the Espro tampers and am glad I didn't purchase one due to the fact that I vary my tamp depending on the coffee and found the pre-tensioned tampers too limiting

That said, they're great training tools and can resolve a few faults


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

LiquidMonkey ----> Like the look of the Concept Art ones, only point of hesitation is whether the handle will fill the palm of my hand to my liking, bear in mind my home made one has a door knob for a handle.

Clearfish ----> Nice looking tampers those coffee consulate ones but I can only find one style available in the UK.

Glenn -----> Copper based Barber mmmm like the idea of that, but where would one buy one and which 58mm base to choose for my Silvia, flat, C flat, euro curve, US curve or ripple


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

DonRJ said:


> Glenn -----> Copper based Barber mmmm like the idea of that, but where would one buy one and which 58mm base to choose for my Silvia, flat, C flat, euro curve, US curve or ripple


Visit the Reg Barber site. They supply direct and delivery isn't exorbitant. Doing it that way gives you the chance to personalise to your exact requirements. A lot of money, but then, compared to what you have to pay for an Espro, identical to every other Espro...


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Both CoffeeHit and Hasbean stock reg Barber tampers

I got mine from HasBean a few years ago now. 58mm Flat Copper Based

Fits almost all baskets I have used it on. It got stuck (tight fit) in only 1 out of 30+ different portafilter/basket combos that I have used it with


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well my budget ( Christmas pressie) has been set to around £50 max which allows for a mind boggling range of choices. Currently I am battling with the handle shape issue, not having the option of going tamper fondling in a coffee emporium makes this rather difficult. Base wise i did toy with some of the fancy profiles but flat is what I have always used so think will stick with that.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone got any thoughts on base profiles ie convex, ridged etc, and how it affects the coffee?


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone out there tried or use the Espresso Gear Barista tamper? It has reather caught my eye when looking around at the few UK sites that sella range of tampers.

It is this little number here in teasing red http://www.coffeehit.co.uk/PRD_ProductDetail.aspx?cid=28&prodid=151&Product=Espresso-Gear-Barista-Red


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Don - Pm sent


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Well thats my christmas sorted, the lady wife has selected the Espresso Gear Barista tamper in red from CoffeeHit, her reasoning being that it matches my knock box.


----------

